# Stuffed Brussels Sprout Leaves



## tropics (Oct 1, 2015)

​You do not need big Brussels Sprouts to do this,the leaves are from the plant itself.My first year in a tiny garden trying to grow them,searching for info on raising them.I found out they need to be trimmed,then I find a recipe for Brussels Sprouts sauteed with Garlic and Onions,Wheels start turning I want them stuffed so lets get it going.

Plants I took a dozen leaves













100_2886.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 1, 2015






Clean with hot water













100_2875.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 1, 2015






Make your meat mixture













100_2876.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 1, 2015


















100_2877.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 1, 2015


















100_2880.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 1, 2015






then blanch the leaves  to make them pliable













100_2878.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 1, 2015


















100_2879.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 1, 2015






Roll them like Pigs in a Blanket













100_2881.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 1, 2015






use a tooth pick to hold it together













100_2882.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 1, 2015






Cook for 20 minutes or so













100_2884.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 1, 2015






These are tasty













100_2888.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 1, 2015






add a little extra sauce and dig in













100_2889.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 1, 2015






Thanks for looking 

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 1, 2015)

Looks Great Richie!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Never woulda thought of that !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kinda "Mini-Halupkis".

MMMMmmmmm........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-------------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## tropics (Oct 1, 2015)

Bear when I found out the leaves were eatable,I almost fell out of my chair.Started pulling leaves from the bottoms 2 months ago. LOL Thanks for the point I appreciate it.

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 1, 2015)

Wow! Those look great! I never knew you could use them! 

POINTS!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 1, 2015)

Great idea and done well Richie! Have ya smoked some of those Brussel Sprouts yet? Mighty tastee with butter and garlic.


----------



## driedstick (Oct 1, 2015)

Dang it Trops it looks great!!! need more on that plate thou!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











DS


----------



## b-one (Oct 1, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## tropics (Oct 2, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Wow! Those look great! I never knew you could use them!
> 
> POINTS!


Case I was surprised myself.Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 2, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Great idea and done well Richie! Have ya smoked some of those Brussel Sprouts yet? Mighty tastee with butter and garlic.


Kevin I am still waiting for it to cool down so they sweaten up some.Thanks for the tip and the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 2, 2015)

driedstick said:


> Dang it Trops it looks great!!! need more on that plate thou!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DS That plate was so everyone didn't have to wait and see.Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 2, 2015)

b-one said:


> Looks great!


b-one they are sweet tasting Thanks

Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 2, 2015)

The only thing I would change is, the amount of filling I think it was to much.Will be trying these again in a few weeks.

Richie


----------



## disco (Oct 5, 2015)

What a great idea, Richie! Points!

Disco


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 7, 2015)

Richie, I also was unaware of the leaves being edible !


----------



## tropics (Oct 8, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> Richie, I also was unaware of the leaves being edible !


I was pleasantly surprised myself,trimmed the plants leaving enough leaves on top,to make some more before harvesting.Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## muralboy (Oct 8, 2015)

I can just see it right now - stuffed Brussels sprout leaves will be the hottest new menu trend. Too bad you can't patent that idea

Great use of the plant. Looked very tasty


----------



## foamheart (Oct 8, 2015)

I can now laugh at myself. When I first read the thread topic, I though Richie was talking about the Brussel sprout and the little leaves off the little heads. I have had those leaves fried but could not imagine some one with enough patience to stuff those little bity leaves and pounced on the thread to learn........... Obviously my synaptic response was a bit slow that day!

<Chuckles> Stuffing those little bitty leaves with a grain of rice and a granule of finely ground burger. LOL


----------



## gary s (Apr 26, 2016)

At first I was thinking like Foam   How in the He- double hockey sticks do to roll up those tiny leaves ??

Looks mighty good to me   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## tropics (Apr 26, 2016)

gary s said:


> At first I was thinking like Foam   How in the He- double hockey sticks do to roll up those tiny leaves ??
> 
> Looks mighty good to me
> 
> ...


Gary when I seen your post on the Halupkis, it was driving me crazy were did I see that name. Bear posted it on these. I use all beef and tomato soup when I make them. Thanks for the point I appreciate it 

Richie


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 26, 2016)

Those look really good Richie.  I'm like Foam and Gary--I thought you were rolling the tiny leave from the sprout itself.  LOL.

Great idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!







Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 26, 2016)

Awesome stuff Richie!

Do the leaves taste like the sprouts?

Points for such a great idea!

Al


----------



## tropics (Apr 26, 2016)

GaryHibbert said:


> Those look really good Richie.  I'm like Foam and Gary--I thought you were rolling the tiny leave from the sprout itself.  LOL.
> 
> Great idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Gary I have rolled some little leaves before LOL Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics (Apr 26, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Awesome stuff Richie!
> 
> Do the leaves taste like the sprouts?
> 
> ...


Al yes they do taste like the sprout,Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## gary s (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm just picturing you with a lighted magnifying glass (Like you use for fly tying) those tiny leaves a bowl of rice, meat and tweezers  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## idahopz (Apr 26, 2016)

What a great idea!  We love new treats like this


----------



## foamheart (Apr 26, 2016)

tropics said:


> Gary I have rolled some little leaves before LOL
> 
> Richie


----------



## tropics (Apr 26, 2016)

IdahoPZ said:


> What a great idea!  We love new treats like this


Taste real good and you don't waste any thing Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## disco (Apr 30, 2016)

Wild.

Points for a great idea.

Disco


----------



## tropics (Apr 30, 2016)

Disco said:


> Wild.
> 
> Points for a great idea.
> 
> Disco


Disco that is the same thing I said,when I found out you could eat them. And then the wheels started,can't sleep at night as is ,so I don't need crazy ideas unless they taste good.Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## venture (Apr 30, 2016)

Good lookin stuff!

Looks like dolma, but really they are closer to my mother's stuffed cabbages in miniature.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sfprankster (Apr 30, 2016)

If it weren't for the repressed childhood memories I have of brussel sprouts... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I might give this a try...

Nice and creative on your part!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 1, 2016)

Not sure how I've missed this one for so long !  Nice job Richie, those look really good !   Thumbs Up


----------



## tropics (May 1, 2016)

Venture said:


> Good lookin stuff!
> 
> Looks like dolma, but really they are closer to my mother's stuffed cabbages in miniature.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Reminded me of stuffed grape leaves Thanks


sfprankster said:


> If it weren't for the repressed childhood memories I have of brussel sprouts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the same felling when I was young LOL Thanks

Richie


----------



## tropics (May 1, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Not sure how I've missed this one for so long ! Nice job Richie, those look really good !


Justin Thanks I won't grow them again,takes to much space Thanks for the points I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## foamheart (May 1, 2016)

I just keep thinking about the brussel sprout little leaves and making like a really small cabbage roll and sticking a toothpick in it. Serve 'em with cocktail weinnies!


----------



## tropics (May 1, 2016)

Foamheart said:


>


Now I know were not thinking about them grape leaves.


----------



## tropics (Oct 10, 2017)

idahopz said:


> What a great idea!  We love new treats like this



PZ I just found out something else I did not know! A store I go to carries them on the stalk,the owner told me the stalk boils up and taste great.
So anyone growing or buying them Eatem All
Richie


----------



## idahopz (Oct 10, 2017)

I did not know that Richie - we can also seasonally get them on the stalk at our stores - thanks for the tip!


----------



## tropics (Nov 27, 2017)

idahopz said:


> I did not know that Richie - we can also seasonally get them on the stalk at our stores - thanks for the tip!


Pete I picked some up for T-Day,boiled the stalks for 1/2 hr or so,left them in the water did some shopping.When I came home the stalks were like sticks,so I cut them and the inside is great tasting and the outside.Here is a pic





A lot of work for hardly any meat
Richie


----------



## idahopz (Nov 27, 2017)

Con incidentally I also got a stalk for T-day, Richie!  Although I peeled the woody exterior with a sharp knife before cutting into 1/2 inch pieces and including with the sprouts. The edible core was almost sweet when raw, and tasted better than when cooked.  I paid $4.99 for the stalk, and when I looked into the bowl at how many sprouts I had, it turns about to be no more than about a pound, so it was way more expensive than plain cut sprouts.

An interesting experiment, but like you said, lots of work for little gain.


----------



## tropics (Nov 27, 2017)

Pete sorry I didn't get the report up sooner,but you did it the other way with same results Thanks for trying it I only paid $2.29 for mine and we had a bunch of sprouts,I would say I got my monies worth.
Richie


----------



## idahopz (Nov 27, 2017)

No worries Richie; I'd have tried it anyway just to experience it at least once, and it is good to know that the method of preparation does not matter


----------

